
Netflix Architect on High Availability and Lessons Learned in the Cloud - nikhilkmenon
http://www.infoq.com/articles/cockcroft-high-availability
======
tortilla
I love their github page:

[http://netflix.github.io/](http://netflix.github.io/)

~~~
nikhilkmenon
Very creative github page. The apps named like movie titles and the UI looks
like their Netflix movie browser.

------
sync

        The old Netflix DVD shipping service still runs on the old code base on top of a few large Oracle databases.
    

Interestingly put. I didn't realize their DVD service is so neglected --
wonder how long it will be around?

~~~
jlgaddis
From another point of view, one could say it's already been fine-tuned and is
running quite well as is. In that case, why bother messing with it?

~~~
jamesaguilar
On some level, this is the profitability dream. Engineer something that
doesn't cost a lot to run, doesn't need to be changed, and makes a ton of
money. Engineers don't like to hear it, because it means less demand for our
services, but it's what's best for business.

You can't always drive increased revenue through increased R&D. At this point,
substantially everyone who wants a DVD delivery service uses Netflix. As long
as someone doesn't come out with a service that makes it _significantly_
easier to rent DVDs over the internet, and as long as attrition caused by the
software is very low, any more money spent on Netflix's DVD service is
throwing bad money after good.

------
tzakrajs
Adrian left Netflix: [http://www.battery.com/our-team/member/adrian-
cockcroft/](http://www.battery.com/our-team/member/adrian-cockcroft/)

~~~
akbar501
I guess it's a good time to be in Battery's portfolio. Adrian is absolutely
brilliant.

Also, that's a big loss for Netflix. I'm sure they have a lot of smart people,
but losing someone of Andrian's caliber is not something that can be easily
replaced.

------
jebblue
Their Rxjava looks interesting. Too bad us Ubuntu Desktop Linux users with
paid Netflix accounts can't watch our movies in Google Chrome yet Crackle
movies play just fine. MGo movies too. Odd.

------
guiomie
Anyone familiar with how netflix sorts and delivers their poster repository ?
Their OSS stuff on github has nothing for that.

------
aruggirello
Talking about High Availability... the site was horribly slow to load.

~~~
conorgil145
The interview is hosted on infoq.com and Adrian (the one being interviewed) is
discussing Netflix's architecture. Not really related, though a bit ironic I
suppose...

------
niio


